# Gyms in the Green Community



## lchamberlain (Apr 22, 2009)

We're thinking of moving to the Green Community - it's either there or Dubai Marina. 

Is there a good gym in or near to the Green Community? I'm particularly looking for classes like Body Pump, Combat, Circuits etc.

Also where is it best to be located? East? West?

Thanks


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear All, 

Iam also intending to move to Green Community , but nothing to know about that except for location , can anyone guide me about the facilities , rentals etc.

Thanks 




lchamberlain said:


> We're thinking of moving to the Green Community - it's either there or Dubai Marina.
> 
> Is there a good gym in or near to the Green Community? I'm particularly looking for classes like Body Pump, Combat, Circuits etc.
> 
> ...


----------

